# 20 x 80 bifold closet door



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Is 20" the total for both panels? If so, that won't give you much of an opening when they are folded together in the open position. Places that sell doors will special order them for you. Be ready to pay for the custom size.


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

You can also custom size the doors yourself with the right tools, skills and a bit of ingenuity. 

Another option is to use an 18" door and build up a jamb on both sides to fill the gap, but then you loose even more valuable door space. 

You can also get "full access" bifold door hardware (if you have the side clearance necessary):









Like Maintenance 6 mentioned, though - you need to specify what your dimensions refer to.


----------

